# Great Train Expo, Salt Lake..The Video!!!



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah... it's here, what you've all been waiting for....the first video from the Great Train Expo in Salt Lake City ( actually Sandy, Utah)..

Starring, in order of appearance..

Shad Pulley (Shadstrains)
Manfred Diel (Lotsasteam)
Ron and Holly Senek (Ron Senek)
Bryan Smith (Bryan Smith)
Dean Wiese (Deanwiese)
and
ME! Dave Fulghum (Dave F)

And featuring the UGRS modular Layout, including Manfred's live steamers, Bryan's UP Gas Turbine, The Garden Railroad in a Garden Railroad and Ron's Cab forward...

Enjoy..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dh27WpTMt8


DF


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave 
very clear video. 
some day maybe you can e-mail me and tell me what settings you use to load those up on Utube. 
I have had troubles doing it. 
[email protected]


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, Thank you!

Neat video. Looks like you folks are having too much fun. It's good to put faces to some of the names I see here on MLS.

Dawg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, et:al 

I shot this with my new Kodak Zi8 digi-vidi cam. I was using the 720p/60 fps setting. It records in .MOV format, ready to upload. The Zi8 come with a preloaded software bundle that will load on your computer the first time you attach it to a USB drive port, simple but really nice results. I just edit my clips together, add title and end credit cards and save it on my hard drive. You can add music if you want to. The ones where I have added music, Youtube hasl killed my soundtracks before, something about copyrights.... Anyway, once I have the finished product saved, I just upload to Youtube. I takes about 4x as long to upload as the movie is.. A 5 min movie will take 20 min to upload (On my system anyway). There is an option in the software that will allow you to save the movie in a "Save for YouTube" format. I have not tried that yet, I don't know if that would compromise the image quality.. 

Hope that's more clear than mud.. I'm not quite awake yet..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Now I know what you guys look like in case you show up on any "Wanted Posters" Hah LOL Great video nice to see what you guys look like for real. And you are all out by my daughter who lives in Salt Lake City too!! Regal


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you should come out for a visit...


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Like to, but my wife's health issues will not allow us to at this time, but maybe sometime like to meet all you guys either out there, over in Colo area, or down at Jerry B's, and Marty's too!! Like to do a "live" broadcast from other venues, so guys who are not able to attend these meets and other functions can get a live look at what goes on! My wife's brother's and sisters all live out in Oregon too so that would be neat from out there too alot of RR"s out there too! Regal


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Dave Thanks for the great video. It was great to see all our friends from MLS


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the great video Dave. Ya nice to see faces from MLS. later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

good job, it's almost like being there.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent video!!!!!!! V impressed with the image quality at the high res setting. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------

